# Smiley's Yarn



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Has anyone used this site? I ordered from them a couple of weeks ago and the shipment came very quickly. Only problem is that there is a minimum order of $50 - and with their low prices, it took a lot of yarn to fill the box! However, theyk had something I couldn't seem to find elsewhere. Also, somehow a couple of things were left off of the order confirmation, but they quickly adjusted it when I emailed them.

http://www.smileysyarns.com/index.shtml


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Have never ordered from Smiley's, just wanted to say how lovely your avatar pup is.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Smiley's looks great til you find out they ship USA ONLY !!!!


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Have used Smiley's site several times and been very happy with them. Saved tons of money and being in the US had no problem with shipping. Have even helped ones from Canada get yarn from them.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have shopped in the store its self. Plus I have a wonderful KP friend that lives in that area has done some shopping for me. I am almost ready to go shopping here again. Watch for their big sale too..


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I have shopped in the store its self. Plus I have a wonderful KP friend that lives in that area has done some shopping for me. I am almost ready to go shopping here again. Watch for their big sale too..


I just got an email advertising a sale - which is what reminded me to post a note in this section.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have used this site and will definitely order from them again but as you wrote, it takes a lot of yarn to get to the $50 minimum order! (I think it was that last order that reclassified my stash as OUT OF CONTROL.  ) Oh, I can think of worse problems to have . . . . .


----------



## yTirAhc (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the site, I think ) Great prices!


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

I have ordered from them and found Smiley's to be very reputable.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have ordered from Smiley's long before they were on the computer. In the mail, they would send pieces of yarn samples so you could feel the yarn. Probably used them for around 20 years or so. Yes, it does get pricey when you have to spend $50 but they have name brands. Have also bought knitting needles from them.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Back in the 90's I would go to their yarn shows at a hotel in Medford, LI annually. Since moving to WA, I've been ordering online. The quality of their products is super. Once had 2 missing items in order. A quick phone call and credit card was corrected.
I'll have to mosey on over to their website to see what's on sale.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I've used Smiley's online several times. With their excellent prices it becomes addictive !


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Have never used their site. How is their shipping is it reasonable?


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

The shipping is a flat rate of $12.95


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Kajapi said:


> Has anyone used this site? I ordered from them a couple of weeks ago and the shipment came very quickly. Only problem is that there is a minimum order of $50 - and with their low prices, it took a lot of yarn to fill the box! However, theyk had something I couldn't seem to find elsewhere. Also, somehow a couple of things were left off of the order confirmation, but they quickly adjusted it when I emailed them.
> 
> http://www.smileysyarns.com/index.shtml


I have bought from Smileys but now not so much because of their $50 minimum policy and their $12.00 flat rate S&H. What I used to do was ask my knitting buddies if they want to buy yarn with me and that way I don't have to buy a ton of yarn all for myself.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

That is what I was thinking as I can not afford $50 plus the shipping all at once. But if several of us orderd at the same time we could share the cost.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a knitting box..it sits on my night stand. I put loose change in it. Surprising as August draws near there is quite a bit of money in there. During the summer I make a list of Christmas gifts, sweaters, scaves, something for me..this year socks and maybe one shawl. I write what weight of yarn and how many ounces...
when the sale comes..its fun time.
Last year I didnt order anything as I had some left from the prior years order combined with Joanne coupons..
Cant wait to see how much is in the knitting box..
as you can see I've been shopping with them for years...hope that helps.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I've ordered from Smiley's several times and always been very pleased with order and quick shipping.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I have been debating a trip to their store for years. I also wonder about their Manhattan special sale. I live in Albany, NY and its a bit of a hike. Has anyone ever gone there?

karen


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been dealing with Smiley's for over 20 years!! I love the yarns--if you look at my projects on ravelry--under "Kippyfure"--you will see that I have bought most of the yarn there. Keep this in mind--shipping versus gas for the car. I love going to the store in Brooklyn but with the price of gas it's less expensive to have it shipped==but not as much fun.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've purchased from Smiley's before and the yarn is really nice, packaged well and quick shipping.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

i love your dog


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I love this store. May sale is coming up. I would say that depending on much yarn you want to buy, it certainly is worth the trip. They have some excellent quality yarns. If
you know yarn and can distinguish a great buy from a so so buy, then this is the place to go. Unforunately or
fortunately I live about a 20 minute drive from their store
and so I have a large stash just from them. I recently got
a beautifully soft black lustress yarn with which I knit a wingspan. The yarn was 99 cents a skein. I used 4 skeins.
I've gotten Rowan yarn for $2.99 and alpaca for $2.99. Like I said I love this store!


----------

